# Can someone render this DS Lite?



## Ethevion (Dec 14, 2010)

I need someone to render this image of a Nintendo DS Lite. I know it shouldn't be too hard for some of you, but I find rendering to be really difficult.





I don't need the stylus rendered. Thanks.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 14, 2010)

I render things with the pen tool, but it takes a long time.

If I felt like it, I could do it, but I'll wait to see if anyone else can do it because I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Crass (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Ethevion (Dec 14, 2010)

_Chaz_: Thanks, but someone else did it for me. No work for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crass: Nice try.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

"Render" could mean a hundred different things, what exactly did you want?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> "Render" could mean a hundred different things, what exactly did you want?



This. 3D render or what


----------



## Midna (Dec 15, 2010)

…What a simple procedure. This should take just a moment!…


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 15, 2010)

"Nice try?" He made a render, so you should be satisfied. What kind of render? Of course, to me, I would think that you are referring to a picture without a black or white background, but obviously, more experienced members would have thought something else.

Anyways, even though you have one, I felt like doing this for you. Now, If this is the kind you want, than next time, ask for a picture to have a transparent background or something.





It doesn't look transparent, but it is.


----------



## monkat (Dec 15, 2010)

I was assuming that he wanted us to map a 3D model of it, make it spin in 360 degrees in an animation, and then encode it.


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 15, 2010)

o.0
Sorry if I offended anyone. I thought rendered simply meant removing the background, you know, as in planetrenders. I truly am inexperienced, my apologies.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2010)

A "render" is the final process of turning 3D info into an image.

People using "render" to refer to cutting the background out of things... that's wrong.  Often people will take 3D renders other people have made (for example screenshots from videogames) and cut out the main character and call that a render, so people mistakenly thought "render" referred to the cutting process, when in reality is refers to the process that made the base image.

For example, turning this...





Into this...





Is rendering.  It produces the render.

If somebody was to cut out the shadow and all the white to just get at the sword, then they'd be taking the render of the sword (calling it the render) and using it in another image.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 15, 2010)

wow rydian, you're good! can i ask your help if i want an image to be modified?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2010)

That's not actually image modification, it's 3D stuff like the screenshot shows.  I'm not that good at image modification, actually.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 15, 2010)

uhhhh, so it's not the same. i guess it's much like moving 3d images?


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Rydian for clearing that up. I've actually learned something here today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, what program is that?


----------



## The Pi (Dec 15, 2010)

Rendering actually means refining of an image, what Rydian referred to is just one type, even the use of a crayon classes as rendering. 

and that program is blender


----------

